# Any idea on these?



## happybooker1 (Nov 5, 2012)

They're about 4 weeks old. Bantams from TSC. the brown one is clean, yellow-legged. The white one is yellow feather-legged.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Cornish or white rock and the other - red sex link.


----------



## happybooker1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Ummm I don't think so. The white one has feathered legs as I mentioned. And sex links don't come in bantam size. These are both bantam pullets.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Guess I can't see feathers on the legs in the pic and that's what I went by.


----------



## happybooker1 (Nov 5, 2012)

It is in the description in the original post.


----------

